# $$$ Butane$$$



## Rob1962 (Oct 26, 2009)

Hello Bottom line where is a lowcost place in the USA to purchase Butane ?? Thanks for any info.



Rob from NYC 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Look in the yellowpages for "Oriental Grocery stores" or "Camping stores".


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Most Butane canisters are made in Korea, so Korean grocery stores are the best. The straight butane 7.8 oz to 8 ounce (220 to 227 gram) cartridges are designed for their portable stoves. I purchase them by the case of 28 and get a discount that amounts to about a dollar a can.


----------



## roadranger (Jan 6, 2008)

Newbie question - where can I get an adapter to fit these Korean cans? 

Also, I can only find "Gaz" cans at the REI store, is there an adaptor for this type?


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim,
Email me and I will send you my article on adapters and cannisters


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

You can also go to your local lowes and get the smaller ones used for the small soldering torches. They are the Benzomatic butan cans. Thats all i use and they have the small plastic tip that works with the butan tanks. Everytime I go to lowes I get 4 cans of it. Im sure you can get them at homedepot. 
You can also get the larger cans at most camping stores like campmore ramsey outdoors, cabelas etc.....


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Shawn,
Paying $5.38 for 5.5 oz (155 grams) instead of about $1.00 for 227 grams in a Korean cannister sure does not make any sense to me.


----------



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

Doing a quick google search for the type of gas I use and many others (Primus 2202), I found 450g canisters for $9.95. Bear in mind, purchasing online you will have to pay a $25 hazmat fee to ship it, so you will want to buy in bulk to make it worth it.

The site I found was - http://www.4siteoutdoors.com/primgascarfu.html


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Chaotic Rambo is right. The way I do it is I get my small, local hiking and camping store to order a case for me and that way, they pay for shipping and the hazmat fee. I get a discount on the case of a few dollars since they don't have to stock the case I order.


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By weaverc on 14 Mar 2012 06:22 PM 
Shawn,
Paying $5.38 for 5.5 oz (155 grams) instead of about $1.00 for 227 grams in a Korean cannister sure does not make any sense to me. 

I would agree but thats the only option I have. I dont live close to any outdoor stores, korean markets or asian markets. What I would pay in gas for the 1+ hour drive its still cheaper paying the 5 and change at lowes. Plus its made in the good ol USA.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Walmart has the smaller size in their camping section. I cannot recall the price but it is not bad they usually have quite a few in stock...you got to ask where they are though!


----------



## blakesteam1 (Jan 2, 2012)

i go to asian/korean food markets to get butane. $5 for a 4 pack, might be different in other states though. My dad says its better than going to ace or something. the canisters at Ace Hardware are small and cost more (i might be wrong)


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

for the type of gas I use and many others (Primus 2202), I found 450g canisters for $9.95 

OK guys. let's get some definition here. The Primus and "camping gaz" *is not butane* - it is a mix of propane and butane. Your Accucraft loco says "butane only" right there on the gas tank. 

Read the recent "Which type of gas to use?" thread http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/11/aft/123723/afv/topic/Default.aspx [ www dot mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/11/aft/123723/afv/topic/Default.aspx if that link doesn't work.] 

There are several sources for adaptors that fit the inexpensive Korean butane cans. Carl (see above,) Norm Saley, and Quisenberry Stn [if you can get a reply!] 

Gigawat in Florida has found some bits that make a really good adaptor. I'll ask him to jump in.


----------



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

The propane in the Primus cans makes it more usable at lower temperatures. I attempted to run a locomotive when it was 20 degrees out and even with hot water in the tender it barely kept a strong enough fire to build up pressure. I could not imagine trying to operate one of our locomotives with 100% butane.

I bought 10 cans of large Primus from - http://www.4siteoutdoors.com/primgascarfu.html , very happy with the price and the service considering when I compared prices to other websites.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Cabella's sporting goods stores usually has it, both butane and the mix.


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

My local Ace Hardware carries Korean Butane, but at rather more than I pay at the Asian market. 

Harvey C. 
SA1838


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

On Pete's comment... isn't the reason there is a "butane only" sticker because the butane / propane mix can have much higher pressures in "normal" weather? Is it too conservative from the manufacturer to say butane only or is this just something you need to pay close attention to, like mix in cold temps and butane only in warm/hot weather? 

greg


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 28 Apr 2012 08:14 PM 
On Pete's comment... isn't the reason there is a "butane only" sticker because the butane / propane mix can have much higher pressures in "normal" weather? Is it too conservative from the manufacturer to say butane only or is this just something you need to pay close attention to, like mix in cold temps and butane only in warm/hot weather? 

greg The pressure is indeed higher in the propane/butane mix tank. Accucraft puts the sticker there as a cya, in case the tank ruptures - though it isn't clear how it would do any harm if it did.

Many of us run with the camping gaz - I still have most of a case that I bought before I found a source for the Korean butane. And yes, it is almost mandatory if you are going to run in 20 degrees! 
P.S. Here's what happens. Jan 19th, 2008 - water poured on the gas tank to warm the gas had frozen within a couple of minutes!!


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

I seriously doubt any of the gas we use is "pure butane" "Pure butane" is 80% butane, 20% propane. The Asian gas is 70/30. 

I say that based on a test I did:

Gas Pressure Test


----------



## gwscheil (Aug 6, 2008)

Probably none of the sources we use are pure butane - too expensive. They are most likely to be a mixture of n-butane, isobutane, propane and other small hydrocarbon molecules as they come from the refinery or gas separation plant. If the supply is cheap and has the specified vapor pressure range and heat content, it will be used. The oriental cooking gas canisters are designed for lower pressures than the camping gas intended for use on top of a mountain in a snowstorm. Since propane and isobutane have more market value than n-butane, the camping gas will contain only enough propane to meet the specified vapor pressure. But beyond a certain point it becomes too expensive to remove all the valuable compounds, so they will always remain as minor components. The main difference is that all fuels sold for cooking must have the nasty smelling mercaptans added for safety. Lighter fuel is exempt.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob did a good test, once more know about it, that should end the debate.


----------

